# Aperture on D80 stuck?



## dream rider (Mar 26, 2008)

hello,

I'm not sure if this is the right section of the forum for this question, but here it is. Twice now my aperture on my Nikon D-80 has stuck, and on the little top screen where it shows what aperture i have selected, it's blank, it shows 'F--' and i cant choose an aperture and it wont take any pictures... but then after a while i'll come back to my camera, and it will work properly again. Has anyone had this problem? or does anyone know how to fix it?! please help! thanks!!!

Jeff B.


----------



## rjackjames (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe your lens connectors are dirty or there is a problem with your lens.


----------



## Offbeat (Mar 26, 2008)

Take the lens off and turn the manual aperture on the lens to f/22, put the lens back on and it should be good to go.


----------



## dream rider (Mar 28, 2008)

^ there is no manual aperture on my lense. Though, i took it off and cleaned it, and it seemed to work after...cleaned the contacts that is...but it happened again after...and then i found out my lense can shift ever so slightly when its locked in place....i think thats what's been doing it, so far its fine since finding that..thanks for the suggestions!

Jeff


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 1, 2008)

I have had this same problem, but only with non-nikon brand lenses. I just wiggle the lens a little until to make sure the contacts are seated good in place.


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 1, 2008)

It's happened to me a few times, I just unscrew the lens and then click it back in, usually that does the trick.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 1, 2008)

I point the finger at dirty contacts if it can be fixed like that. Use alcohol on a Qtip or small brush to scrub the contacts. Be careful not to drip alcohol anywhere else.


----------

